# I need an answer ASAP please



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Little Jaden has been doing great, to my estimation he's about 6 weeks old. If you're wondering why I have him so young, please refer to my introductory post. I have been out of the veterinary arena for about 12 years now so I'm not up on the latest on the ever changing world of vaccines. Jaden has been exposted to a puppy that was just diagnosed with parvo. I will get a vaccine tomorrow for him, ( I was going to wait until the usual routine of 8, 12, and 16 weeks but...) My question is, does he get a half dose? I don't have a weight on him but he's probably about a pound.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

The vet will know the proper dosage to give him/her. I would NOT attempt to do it myself. They will need to weigh the little one.

I wouldn't waste any time, although I would be worried about the shot working if he's already been exposed.


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been a vet tech, I've given a million vaccines, just wondering about the current protocol so I can do it first thing in the morning without trying to get an appointment on a Saturday morning with my vet. Thank you for responding so quickly tho!! Prayers for Jaden!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Brodysmom (Tracy) has posted several links about vaccinations here. I wonder if you search her posts if you can find something. She has shared a lot about dosing/frequency/size of our breed, etc. 
Perhaps also send her a PM. Sorry that I cannot be of better help.


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, I'll look.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not certain that giving the pup a shot after exposure will help? it may actually bombard his immune system.
I've also read that some dogs will get sick from parvo and some won't.
Considering your dog is young, it may still have some immunity from it's mother, also having an intact immune system may help as well.

I hope you can find the info you need.

Good luck!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

If he was taken from the bitch so young though his immune system may well be low to start with.

To be honest I'd ask the vet and go with that as he's not the tiniest chi pup at his age.

My LeStat was only 350grms at 8 weeks of age and is still tiny now at 2lb 15ozs at 17months old.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A six week old who isn't with his mother anymore who has been exposed to parvo? I would NOT vaccinate this puppy myself. I would take the advice and recommendations of your vet.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi looking for update on the vets advice hope the little jaden will escape that bad parvo


----------

